# Verbal de-escalation help



## samurai69 (Nov 27, 2005)

Does anyone know of  any web sites, books, videos etc that deal with this topic from a self defense point of view.

i have seen a few articles which cover it quite loosely ie in the office, troublesome teens etc

what i would like is something much more SD specific

any help greatly appreciated


----------



## MJS (Nov 27, 2005)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any web sites, books, videos etc that deal with this topic from a self defense point of view.
> 
> i have seen a few articles which cover it quite loosely ie in the office, troublesome teens etc
> 
> ...


 
You may want to check out material by Geoff Thompson and Peyton Quinn.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2005)

Geoff Thompson is a good resource on many things! Look also for books on Verbal Judo (e.g., search Amazon for "Verbal Judo").


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 27, 2005)

Check out "the Way of Aikido" by Mr.Leonard.  I can't remember his first name right now.  The entire book deals with things like this.


----------



## Ian Kinder (Nov 29, 2005)

This website has some valuable content and is a good resource to include:

http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/deescalation.htm


----------



## samurai69 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ian Kinder said:
			
		

> This website has some valuable content and is a good resource to include:
> 
> http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/deescalation.htmhttp://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/deescalation.htmhttp://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/deescalation.htm


 
thanks, that looks good


----------



## still learning (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello, This should be the first things taught in class.  Most schools don't even go there.

One of the best books is as mention early...Verbal Judo and is taught in alot of Police Departments around the USA.  Even in Kona, Hawaii.  My neighbor is a police officer and did train with us and mention this book.

Also read Tongue Fu....plus this books lists more reading matters on this subject.

Learn this well.....too many people die each year (about 29,000) because of of their EGO's and Pride....    After is too, too,  late - Prevention is better than cure.

Simile and say I'm sorry...and move on.....Aloha


----------



## MJS (Dec 1, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, This should be the first things taught in class. Most schools don't even go there.


 
Very true!!  I agree that this is something that is hardly ever taught.  You'll find though, that many of the RBSD guys out there cover this, as well as many other topics that are not addressed in the average MA class.

Mike


----------



## Eric Daniel (Dec 1, 2005)

You guys have been talking about verbal judo and  Ifound a good website on verbal judo and you should check it out and let me know what you think about it.
www.verbaljudo.org 

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmmm, "Verbal Karate Versus Verbal Judo" it says...I can imagine just what they mean!


----------



## still learning (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello, I just started working part-time Security (contract company) for Wal-mart parking.  Our main job is to be visible,prevents thiefs from breaking into cars, and to keep cars from parking in the RED zone in front of the store.

Security  Guards in Hawaii can only be verbal to people. By law we cannot touch you, arrest you, stop you from leaving, or making any kind of  physcial contact.  Only Police Officers can physcial stop someone. If a fights breaks out, we are suppose to call 911 and verbal talk those people into breaking up and  be a witness.  

Security work is not hard physical labor....but hard work when dealing with people who do not want to move there cars from the front of the store.

Talk about one way verabal communcations?  We have to be nice and ask nicely to move your cars....but people will communicate angerly,swear at you, and be crockly.......most of them give you that dirty look and want to escalate the situtions.   

This is one place to remember " Verbal Judo and Tongue Fu" technique's

It ain't worth getting arrested or injury or even KILL for.......Wal-mart customers can be mean and bad...................it's rare to find someone who is nice back when you ask them to move there cars......

Where's the Aloha spirit in Hawaii? ................Please move your car? *&&%%$%^&**(&&$^%$^%$......Thank-you.........


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow, what a lot of restrictions! It is probably for the best for all concerned, though.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 6, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, This should be the first things taught in class. Most schools don't even go there.


 
This is so true. Of course most schools don't teach or instruct in self-defense even though they say they do. Most teach fighting, or dueling, not self-defense. Big difference. 

Danny


----------



## samurai69 (Dec 7, 2005)

Danny T said:
			
		

> This is so true. Of course most schools don't teach or instruct in self-defense even though they say they do. Most teach fighting, or dueling, not self-defense. Big difference.
> 
> Danny


 
So true, I teach aikido in aikido class and self defense in my SD courses/classes

SD classes always start with situational awarness/profiles/ de-escalating, all way before we start talking about physical defence of any kind


----------



## MJS (Dec 7, 2005)

Personally, I don't see why this is such a neglected topic.  I mean, not every situation we're going to find ourselves in is going to require us to break an arm or leg, or take an eye.

If we can defuse the situation by using verbal skills, that IMO, is the best route to take.

Mike


----------



## samurai69 (Dec 7, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't see why this is such a neglected topic. I mean, not every situation we're going to find ourselves in is going to require us to break an arm or leg, or take an eye.
> 
> If we can defuse the situation by using verbal skills, that IMO, is the best route to take.
> 
> Mike


 

Your right, it shouldnt be a neglected topic, but it often is, if you go into the average SD class, you wont hear anything about the power of the voice a/ in talking the person down or b/ in stopping them in their tracks (loud and assertive voice). What you may see is someone teaching spinning punches and kicks etc.

Just done a search on google and there doesnt seem to be much written about verbal de-escalation specifically in a self defence situation

things like verbal judo and ither bits though good are not as specific as they could be


----------



## MJS (Dec 7, 2005)

samurai69 said:
			
		

> Your right, it shouldnt be a neglected topic, but it often is, if you go into the average SD class, you wont hear anything about the power of the voice a/ in talking the person down or b/ in stopping them in their tracks (loud and assertive voice). What you may see is someone teaching spinning punches and kicks etc.
> 
> Just done a search on google and there doesnt seem to be much written about verbal de-escalation specifically in a self defence situation
> 
> things like verbal judo and ither bits though good are not as specific as they could be


 
This is probably due to many reasons.  The instructor has no background in teaching this, or possibly because they feel that its not an important subject or maybe that the students will not be interested.

Mike


----------



## grapplingmastery (Dec 15, 2005)

Check for the Stealth Attacks tape series or individual tape usually sold on ebay. Deals in depth with de-escalation and very effective self-defense skills.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6462817752&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------

